# EORI numbers



## tonig123 (Apr 17, 2013)

I am registered as an auto-entrepreneur. Very, very small business making jewellery. I have been getting my boxes from the UK since I started about 3 years. I just ordered 800 which will last me a couple of years but have just had an email from the transporters that I need to have an EORI number. I thought that it was my SIRET number with FR, but it is not registered. Do I really need this number? Is there any way out of this? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## EuroTrash (Sep 3, 2013)

At a guess, you will just need to contact the appropriate department for them to validate your number.
At least that's how it works (or used to) with TVA intracommunautaire numbers, You know what your number is going to be because basically it is your siret number with the prefix for France, but I still had to formally request a number from the tax office. I guess they have to enter it onto a database in order for it to be recognised. I imagine they don't automatically register an EORI number and a TVA number and whatever else registration numbers there are for every siret number because not all businesses will need all of these registrations, it would just clog their databases up.
It was no bother for the TVA number, I sent an email requesting it and got a reply confirming the number within days. Hopefully it will be as simple for you.
I think you do need an EORI number for import/export stuff because the paperwork needs it..


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This might clarify what you need to do: Businesses, check your EORI number

or here for the more general European information:








Economic Operators Registration and Identification number (EORI)


Database of Economic Operators Identification and Registration number. An EORI validation open interface is now available (via web services)




ec.europa.eu


----------



## Crabtree (Aug 18, 2014)

Basically it is to show that you are a business entity as opposed to a private individual and therefor not liable to VAT etc otherwise the French Customs will expect to get payment from the shipping company


----------

